# ~ndjollymon....farewell~



## NDJollyMon

Sorry to say this folks...I have to say farewell for awhile.









For anyone who may have noticed...I've been gone since last week. A family emergency has called me away, and it calls me away again tomorrow.

Long story short...my father is lying in a hospital SICU, and needs his family near. He was Airlifted to the hospital with a ruptured Aorta, and very nearly bled to death. He is fighting for his life right now, and is still critical.

I literally jumped out of my fire truck, and into my Titan and sped across Minnesota to be with him last Thursday. I have returned home to drop off my DW, grab some things, and head back out in the morning.

Life on the road for now.

Adios my friends. action


----------



## vdub

Take care of what's important Pete! Thanks for letting us know. Hope all is well soon. Please keep us informed as best you can. vw


----------



## HootBob

Our Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.
Hope your Dad gets well very soon.
Family always come first. 
Take Care Jolly
Don


----------



## Guest

My heart and prayers are with you Pete.

Gary


----------



## campntn

Prayer from our home are with you and yours.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Our thoughts are with you and your family Pete.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Prayers for your family, be safe traveling.


----------



## camping479

Praying for you and your family Pete. See you when you get back.

Mike


----------



## Not Yet

Pete,

Take care of your family. Our prayers go out for your family. We will be here whenever you return.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Take care Pete, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Reverie

Our prayers are with you and your family.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt

Jolly,

Sorry to hear about your dad, but pray that all goes well with him and your family.

May God bless you and yours in this time of need.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy

Pete my prayers are with your father, you and your family.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thanks everyone. I'm leaving today for about a week. First camping trip cancelled. I almost took the OUTBACK to use as HOME BASE, but the hospital is in the middle of the City...so it's hotels for me.

Talk soon...take care and happy camping!
Pete


----------



## Fire44

You and your family will be in our prayers.

Travel safe,

Gary


----------



## Golden Mom

Our prayers are with you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thoughts and prayers from our whole family, Pete. Take care.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Take care Pete. We will all be pulling for a safe and speedy recovery for your Father!

Our thoughts are with you, and your family.

Doug, Shannon, Grant and Sabrina


----------



## stapless

our thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## California Jim

Take care of yourself Pete. Things like this sort of put life into perspective. God bless and God speed.


----------



## Roloaddict

Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.
H.


----------



## kevman

Family is more important than camping. God be with you to give you and your family the strength you will need.

Kevin


----------



## Sexy Momma

Both DH and myself are so sorry to hear about your father. We've both gone through this type of thing with our own fathers, and we completely understand the suffering you're going through.

Out thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I know you really don't know us, but let us know if there's anything we can do for you. We make a great support system.

We hope and pray that your father gets well soon.

Take care Pete.


----------



## Thor

Pete

Our thoughts and prayers are for you and your family. We all hope your father will feel better.

From our Hearts..Take Care
Thor & Family


----------



## Kenstand

Just one more example of the value of this site. The Outbacker's prayer chain is ready when needed.

Pete, you and your dad are in our prayers.


----------



## Parker Outbacker

Sorry to hear about you Dad. Be careful driving back out. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Take care Pete.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

The board won't be the same without ya. Hurry back.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty

Good luck and God bless


----------



## Highlander96

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Michelle


----------



## Campfire Squad

You will be in our thoughts and in our prayers. 
Take care .

Amy, David and family


----------



## rennerbee

Our thoughts are with you and your family. Take care and rejoice in the time you have together.

Brook and Dave


----------



## dougdogs

You and your family are in our prayers Jollymon


----------



## Humpty

Your entire 'Outback Family' will keep you in our prayers!


----------



## drobe5150

jolly:

having been through what our family has this past year, i can honestly say i know what you and your family are going through right now. we hope your dad gets well soon.

we outbackers are a tough group, we will miss you, but family comes first.

our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

god bless.

darrel & family


----------



## borntorv

We'll be praying and thinking of you, your Father and your family Pete. God bless all.


----------



## lakesider

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.
God bless.


----------



## wingnut

Pete,

Our toughts are with you but most important is the prayers. Keep us up to date.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Drive safe, hope your dad is okay and our prayers are with you and your family.

RCCL Cruisers sunny


----------



## Katrina

Not much to say that hasn't been said by the others.
You know we're here for ya.


----------



## NDJollyMon

You people are GREAT! 
It's good to know you are not alone in this world...even when you think you are. Our FAMILY SUPPORT system is much larger and stronger with the OUTBACKERS FAMILY! Thank you very much!

DW joined me at the hospital this weekend, and I brought her home today. I'm heading out again tomorrow to finish out the week. Pops will be in the ICU for another week for sure. No great improvement, and a few complications have reared their ugly heads.

Once again...thanks for your support! Hope to be back soon!


----------



## rennerbee

We're all still praying for you and your family Jolly.


----------



## summergames84

Our prayers and thoughts travel with you. God Bless.


----------



## Sexy Momma

NDJollyMon said:


> DW joined me at the hospital this weekend, and I brought her home today. I'm heading out again tomorrow to finish out the week. Pops will be in the ICU for another week for sure. No great improvement, and a few complications have reared their ugly heads.
> [snapback]35738[/snapback]​


I've been through this with my dad (age 78) twice now, and both times it was a slow recovery process, which is normal when something so traumatic happens to the body. Both times it took my dad close to a year before he really felt like his old self again as far as energy and strength goes. Actually, it took a few months for my dad to even get his appetite back, but once that happened, he began to improve at a much better and faster rate. I guess what I'm saying here is that if you don't see any great improvement, don't despair because it'll happen, only very slowly, especially the first few months.

We're still thinking about you, your dad, and your family. Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Take care Pete.


----------



## markvpayne

You and your family will be in our prayers. Take care of your family first.

Travel safe,

MVP & Family


----------



## RVCarolina

You and your family will continue to be on our minds, and in our prayers. Best wishes to your Dad, and safe travels for your family.
Fred


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're here for ya JollyMon.

Good luck to your entire family.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Thoughts and prayers to your dad and your family!

Hang in there and we're here when you need us!

Jason


----------



## Sidewinder

I just found this thread...sorry Jolly. I hit the off topic board to post a message, but this is much more important. I went through a scare with my dad a few years back---cancer. But he beat it. The power of prayer is AWESOME. What a truly unique "family" we have here. I look at the posts and see a prayer chain that touches every corner of this great country. It is very touching.

Jolly, your dad...and your family are in our prayers. I guess it's kind of like we are all holding hands with our heads bowed at a time like this. I hope your dad has a speedy recovery---you take care of him and don't be too "manly" to hold his hand a hug him......You've only got one!

Sidewinder


----------



## Splash Mountainers

Hey Jolly,

I feel for you bro...time marches on and people we love slip away. I often think 
how great it would be if everyone I loved was still alive. Atleast for one big camping weekend.......no phones or tv's or beepers..just all of us sitting around being together.

Maybe WHEN your dad recovers you can take that weekend with him....then you won't have to wish like I do..

Your strenght will help carry him down whatever path lies ahead.

Prayers to you


----------



## mjwencl

I hope all is going well for you and your family, Pete! I just starting reading this thread like some others.

Sorry to hear the news about your Dad. I hope you and your family are dealing with this tough time OK.

Sincerely, 
Firefighter Wencl


----------



## Y-Guy

NDJollyMon said:


> Once again...thanks for your support! Hope to be back soon!


Pete thoughts and prayers are still there with you.


----------



## NDJollyMon

I'm back for now. Been gone over 2 weeks total, and he's still in SICU, critical condition. Total of 3 surgeries to date. Poor guys been through some rough days. Our family has been at his side, and we are now taking shifts there. I've got to get back to work, but my mind seems to be elsewhere. I'm leaving again next week.

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers. We are all very thankful.
Jolly


----------



## Roloaddict

It's nice to hear from you...

You have a very large community of Outbackers sending our thoughts and prayers your way. Remember to take care of yourself too in this difficult time.
H.


----------



## wingnut

Pete,

Thanks for keeping us up to date. We are still praying for you and yours.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Things are still the same. I'm back to work, but my head is somewhere else. I'm heading out for another week after the weekend. Sure do miss the OUTBACKERS!

Take care...be back soon!
Pete


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wish there was more we could do.

Hang in there, we're thinking about you.


----------



## mswalt

Jolly,

You've got lots of prayers heading skyward. Hang in there.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thanks for all your well-wishes and prayers. I'm sorry to say my father passed away May 27th, after a month long fight.

He was a great man, and I'll miss him a lot.


----------



## rennerbee

Oh Jolly I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You have a huge family here at Outbackers who are still praying for you and your family. I am glad that you all were able to spend time with him before he passed. Time heals all wounds, but never let your memories fade and be sure to pass his stories.

God bless you and yours.

~Brook


----------



## Y-Guy

Pete my thoughts and prayers are with you. I've lost both my Mom and Dad and my wife her's, its very tough - I know all to well. Keep the memories alive my friend. My blessings. Steve


----------



## Thor

Pete

Our entire family is sorry to hear about your father. A special prayer was said tonight at our house.

All the very best to you and your family.

Thor & family


----------



## drobe5150

jolly.

we are very sad and sorry for the loss of your dad. our family went through the same thing last year with my grandfather passing then 2 months later my wifes parents passing away 3 days apart. it hurts to lose a loved one. but the memories will always be there. 
we will keep you and your family in our prayers through this difficult time.

peace be with you and your family.

god bless.

darrel


----------



## HootBob

Jolly sorry to hear that your dad has passed away.
Your family is in our Thoughts and Prayers.
The memories you have with your father will always be there.
Take Care Pete
Don and Family


----------



## wingnut

Jolly,

Sorry to here about your father. Just said another prayer for you and your family. Wish there was somthing we could do to help.


----------



## mswalt

Jollyman,

I was sorry to hear about your dad's passing. Please take some comfort in the fact that you were close to him in these last days.

Your Outbacker family is there for you if you need us.

Again, pass on my condolences to your family.

Mark


----------



## campntn

Jolly, please accept my families condolences in your time of loss. I know somebody who can't recall ANY good times with his father, growing up as a boy. You sound like you have a good father and he left you with an invaluable gift: good memories. 
Mark
For you and your family;
"To live in the hearts we leave behind is not to die". Thomas Campbell


----------



## camping479

Sorry for your loss Pete, will be praying for you and your family

Mike


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Jolly,
The entire Davis family wishes you well and out hearts are with you. Be thankful that you had time with your Dad and were able to enjoy his company over the years, this seems so rare in this modern world!

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## tdvffjohn

....................................................................................a moment of silence for a fallen hero.

Sorry for your loss Jolly.


----------



## borntorv

Pete,

Our sincere sympathy goes out to you. My Dad passed away only two months ago and we are still adjusting to the reality. I am glad for you though that he was the type of man whom you will have fond memories of and that he set an example for you to emulate.

Condolences,

Greg


----------



## Bull Elk

Pete,

We are all praying for you and your family. This is just a reminder of what we can not take for granted. I still have my father and he is my best hunting and fishing partner. I have young kids and can not wait for them to hunt and fish more with me, but I know that at some point I will lose my mentor as a partner as well. We all need to make sure that we take advantage of any time that we can, because you just never know.

Take care - Rich


----------



## CamperDC

Pete,

The first thing that came to my mind was the following line that you know very well:

Jimmy (Pete)
Some of it's magic,
Some of it's tragic,
But I had a good life all the way.

As hard as it may be, keep focused on the magic of his life. That is what pulled me through several years ago when I lost my father. You and your family are in our prayers.

God Bless


----------



## Reverie

Our prayers are with you and your family.

On this site we spend a lot of time talking about things. What I appreciate about the people who post on this site is that "things" are not the only things we value. People have value far greater than we can ever measure.

If our Outback goes away (as someday it surely will) I will be sad. I will replace it if I want with someTHING more suitable for me and my family. When loved ones leave us we can never replace them. Not for any amount of money. Unlike our campers, people can truely live on in our hearts and memories. Someday when I lie on my deathbed I am pretty sure I won't be looking forward to seeing my Outback again. I am looking forward to seeing my friends and loved ones that have gone on before.

You will see your Dad again. He has merely gone on ahead to help light the way.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim

Pete - best wishes to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Katrina

Pete, You know we're here for ya.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Pete, sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in our prayers, and if you require anything, don't hesitate to ask brother.

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Our prayers are with you and your family.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## dougdogs

Pete, don't know what to add to what has already been said. At least you got to spend time with him in the end, and his suffering is over.

Time heals most wounds


----------



## NDJollyMon

Reverie said:


> Our prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> On this site we spend a lot of time talking about things. What I appreciate about the people who post on this site is that "things" are not the only things we value. People have value far greater than we can ever measure.
> 
> If our Outback goes away (as someday it surely will) I will be sad. I will replace it if I want with someTHING more suitable for me and my family. When loved ones leave us we can never replace them. Not for any amount of money. Unlike our campers, people can truely live on in our hearts and memories. Someday when I lie on my deathbed I am pretty sure I won't be looking forward to seeing my Outback again. I am looking forward to seeing my friends and loved ones that have gone on before.
> 
> You will see your Dad again. He has merely gone on ahead to help light the way.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]38544[/snapback]​


Rev...
So true, so true. You really have to live each day as it might be your last...it could be. Hold that hug a little longer...say that "I love you" a little more often. It's good therapy.

Thanks again to you all. You are a bright spot in my dark times.


----------



## cookie9933

We are sorry you are hurting with the death of your Dad. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
Being in the woods and montains can bring you peace.Your Outback can take you places that help you heal and give you peace.
Your Outback family cares about you.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Pete,
I just got a chance to catch up on the news here on the forum. I was very sorry to see your news. Life leads us down some tough paths, we've been there a couple of times and everyone here at our house is thinking about you and your family. Take care.

Brian


----------



## hyewalt34

Pete,

You have my prayers.

I lost my father this last fall.

Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug

Pete,

I just read about your Dads passing, and we feel for you and your family.
Our deepest sympathies.

If there is a bright side to this, it is that you had the opportunity to spend time with your Dad during his final days. I - as many others have - had this opportunity when my Father died. Believe me, the time you spent with him recently will not be lost on you. Over time, the memories of his final days will become your fondest, and be of great comfort.

Take care Pete.

Doug, Shannon, Grant and Sabrina


----------

